# Look what grew in my yard overnight



## MissMia (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 5, 2008)

that's phenomenal!


----------



## er111a (Feb 6, 2008)

thats new


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 6, 2008)

phallic!


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 6, 2008)

errrmm.. quite cold though, i suppose


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hahaha.... nice!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats really cool!


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 6, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> Thats really cool!


 
I could swear I heard a pun drop.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 6, 2008)

It's obviously very cold.  It's extremly phallic.  Good capture and lucky you.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 6, 2008)

Icon72 said:


> I could swear I heard a pun drop.



I was waiting for it!


----------



## MissMia (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! My neighbor was mad that I didn't put it in the freezer for her :lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Feb 6, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Thanks guys! My neighbor was mad that I didn't put it in the freezer for her :lmao:


Why shouldn't she be mad.  Come July though, I bet she's whistling a different tune.


----------



## MissMia (Feb 7, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Why shouldn't she be mad. Come July though, I bet she's whistling a different tune.


 
115 will do that to you!


----------



## Battou (Feb 7, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Thanks guys! My neighbor was mad that I didn't put it in the freezer for her :lmao:



:lmao::lmao:


----------

